# Mohawk Mountain - 12/11/2010



## WoodCore (Dec 12, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied:* Saturday December 11, 2010

*Ski Area:* Mohawk Mountain, CT

*Conditions:* Machine made PP on Well covered and groomed slopes and trails  

*Trip Report:*

First day of the 2010-2011at Mohawk and a great day it was. The snow guns had been cranking basically 24-7 for the past week and the open slopes and trails where all covered edge to edge with a deep base of machine groomed PP. I arrived around 7:45 to a snowmaking induced haze that was hovering around the base area, made for some nice pictures! 

Skied from the opening bell till around 3pm and logged a bunch of miles on the hill. enjoyed riding the two new triple chairs installed over the summer and getting a look at the new trail that was cut. Even the base lodge got spruced up with some great historical pictures and artifacts!

Here's some pictures..............



























*New Deer Run Triple*



























*New Trail - Victor's Way *







*New Nutmeg Triple*








Enjoy!!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 12, 2010)

nice..hoping to make it up new years day for a quick day trip


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice! Hope the new chairs are a little faster


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice! Hope to make it up there at least once this season!


----------



## zinger3000 (Dec 12, 2010)

Glad to see they added a new trail at Mohawk.  Every time I've been there, I always saw what could have been a trail, or what used to be a trail.  Good to see that it now is.

Great pics, too!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2010)

zinger3000 said:


> Glad to see they added a new trail at Mohawk.  Every time I've been there, I always saw what could have been a trail, or what used to be a trail.  Good to see that it now is.
> 
> Great pics, too!



i think they put the new trail over what used to be poachable woods :-D


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like a good day! Nice pictures!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice report/pics WC....Might be doing a half day there tomorrow 20 bucks cant beat it!!


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 13, 2010)

Two new lifts and more snowmaking than ever? They must be well off financially.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone plan on hitting mowhawk tomorrow?????


----------

